# Shortest distance



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Whats the shortest distance you've had a deer travel after the shot?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

0 feet. Took a small forkhorn buck one year that I misjudged the distance to, he was closer than I thought, my shot went high and spined him. He dropped like a stone, never took a step.

huntin1


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

3 deer, 0 tracking, 0 feet. All the deer I've shot with my muzzleloader dropped on the spot. One was caught in the spine with a bullet that had bounced off a branch on its way to it. The next was shot hopping away through the spine, out the chest. I never would've taken that shot, but my dad previously wounded it and we had spent a day and a half tracking and it was going to go onto posted land, luckily I got it right on. And finally my last was right through the shoulders at 120 yards, rolled it on the spot and it never moved after that. I'm sad to say we never did find the first deer I shot with my bow, though .


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hhhmmmm, I guess since this was in the bow hunting section I assumed that he was looking for bow shoots. If you consider rifle and MZ, I've had alot that dropped in their tracks.

Almost every deer that I've shot with a bow has been recovered within 100 yards. Had a buck go about 1/2 mile once, took awhile but we found him.

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

haha I guess he didn't look at the thread!......

The shortest tracking I have had, well I have watched many fall, but the shortest distance was about 20 yards. Shot a doe this year through the pumper and she took off then piled up after doing about 7 cirlces. I have yet to drop one on the spot.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wats a pumper?[/quote]


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

"The thing that gets blood throughout the body."


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ooooooooo. aite. i gotcha


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I've only taken 2 with bow so far.

The one I shot this year, piled up about 20-25 FEET from where I shot it.
It was a single lung and liver shot, 26 yard shot, 58 lb Hoyt with 75gr 3 blade Muzzy on 26.25 inch Carbon Express CX200)

(The first deer was same bow, arrow and range, but the BH was a Rocket Aero Mini-blaster 3L and she ran about 150 yards) after a high double lung hit.)


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive shot 3 bucks with my bow over the past 4 years, (not including tis year) and two of them fell upon impact. Was was a spine shot right above the shoulder and the other was embedded in the left shoulder about 3 inches. Other buck went about 200 yards tops then the doe I downed last year went 20 yards


----------



## metaldemon16 (Nov 12, 2007)

this is my first year hunting and this is my first big buck it is a 10 pointer for sure 11 if you dont care how big the points are i dropped it like a ton of bricks with one arrow one cut across the heart.








it was 16ft from the bottom of my stand no tracking for me never had to track a deer yet dropped all of mine.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

shortest is about 15 ft (10 ft stand, 5 ft to deer) longest was when i was about 16(10 yrs ago) shot a nice 4x4 and tracked it for 2 miles. I felt bad it was a gut shot, but i did recover the deer.


----------



## Dodgedude (Dec 30, 2007)

buddy had one go a whole 10 feet this season.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

all my deer have dropped on the spot but one. we chased one for over 2 miles that a guy in our group gut shot this year


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dropped in its tracks


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

By the way it was shot in the spine. Mucked up the head trying to get it out of the bone.


----------



## neverEnuffGuns (Nov 22, 2006)

I shot at doe at ten yards... it ran up the hill above me and rolled down and died at my feet. I knocked another arrow and shot another one in the exact spot 30 seconds later. That one ran about 50 yards the other direction. I love fillin extra doe tags with my bow in december!

I've also spined a few but am not proud of those shots.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i shot the deer at about 4 yards. he ran maybe 300 ( to the other side of the field ) i think i had so much kinetic force i cut a little to clean.

useing fixed blades

but i dont know for sure i wasent the deer.


----------

